# Python fit modern faucets?



## Korya

Hey all,
I would love to use one of those python water change systems but I have more modern fittings in my kitchen and washroom and it is my understanding that you have to have the "normal" threaded faucet. I noticed there is something you can hook to your shower. Any thoughts on how I can stop with the bucket method?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tony1928

Most faucets even newer ones are actually threaded. Most are female threaded though and will require an adapter to make it male to work with the python. Have a look at your faucet. Sometimes they have a trim piece that hides the threads. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## Korya

My kitchen faucet definitely won't work because its one of those flexible chrome spray nozzles. But my washroom one does have a little bit of a threaded bit but just a little.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tony1928

I have something similar to your pic. Try to loosen that little ring. It should come off revealing female threads underneath. Then you use the adapter and voila. Hope that helps. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## mrbob

Mine is the pull out type similar to that in pic I just unscrew mine from hose and I purchased brass adapters (took three I think) and works like a charm. I just told plumbing guy a Rona what I had at home told him I wanted a garden hose to fit on it (same thread as python) he grabbed three brass fittings and put them together and there we go worked! Good luck.


----------



## Diztrbd1

I think the pic is showing the ring/nozzle already removed since they said it has a little threaded bit, but I could be wrong. Can't really tell by the pic. But if the pic is showing the threaded nipple..... most that I have seen, only have about that many threads. If the threads are on the outside of that nipple (male threads), this might work for you: Lee's Ultimate Super Pump (Replacement Part) . It's basically the same thing the python uses but made to connect garden hoses to as opposed to the hoses pythons use....which clamp on I believe.
It comes with a bushing/adapter that should fit your sink. You can also just hook the hose to the adapter as it has garden hose threads also. Although probably best to use the "super pump" too, so you can get the water close to the proper temp before adding to the tank. If the adapter doesn't work on yours, most hardware stores carry different sized adapters and should have one that will work for a few $$ I drain my tank water outside , so I only use it for the filling part.


----------



## Korya

I think I will take my iPad into a hardware store and have them read this thread. I confess that I am not very plumber-y I also unscrewed the spray nozzle part of my kitchen faucet and now I wonder whether I could find a male adapter small enough to fit into that. I may have to wander the plumbing isles of Home Depot this weekend. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Diztrbd1

if you take the spray nozzle with you, they should be able to figure out what size fitting you need.


----------



## Korya

I realized that the little threaded bit is actually a removable filter. The Aqueon faucet attachment screws on perfectly. Yay!!! No more buckets


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## onefishtwofish

woooohooooo.............it was a great day in my life when i got my python too.


----------



## mrbob

yup me too use to lift buckets yuuuukkkk!!


----------



## Foxtail

Lol, I used to do buckets and my 36 gallon is on a landing at the top of my stairs... It was a Very difficult yoga act to do a water change lol. When I got my 120 gallon I got a 50' python and couldn't be happier.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wiliamjake

A few years ago we finally stopped using Kohler faucets all together. We got tired of installing a new faucet and then returning the next day to replace the cartridge. I prefer Delta. Easy to fix and get parts.


----------

